# AK-wild salmon



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.alaska.org/detail/beachm-fishery

Check out beachM on face book.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beachm-Fishery-Inc/120381028037552

Tell them you are from HOMESTEADING TODAY--Per Dianne--

I support them and highly recommend them


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for posting this, just emailed them to ask questions.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

here is their website: http://www.beachmfishery.com/wild-salmon-products.html


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

They are the BEST --they really take care of the fish --it is a family effort. Plus they are GREAT neighbors. They are one hundred person lic'd and have a first class processing center that they built on the prop. NO delay in fish handling. 

I often here about people wanting wild salmon so that is why I posted this --oh they also have other seafood too. I just focas on the reds.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They've got some great salmon there! I know as I think that our supply is down to 2 small steaks and a piece of smoked. Our box was shipped FedEx and arrived frozen just as hard as when it was packed. Already looking forward to some good reason to get more next year. 

Martin


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Website won't open for me?


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks!! I'm putting an order in


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Tiempo--try searching for

BeachM & kasilof there are other links --I will get Liz to email me here price list ect and those who can't reach her ---it is a fish day and the reds are in hard today can PM me and I will give you a Fax number for them, Email for her and her Phone number --


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> :::::::: http://www.beachmfishery.com/wild-salmon-products.html
> Check out beachM on face book.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beachm-Fishery-Inc/120381028037552
> 
> ...


 
up dated to show the price list


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Shoot, I'll do it.

I have not ordered from them yet ... but have ordered a chunk from CharlestonSeafood.com and have had excellent experiences.

Really? Fish via mail-order? Yup, and all is well!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

ref-Ht'er's and Ak Salmon

Thanks Dianne, My business is picking up every year.... I am always amazed that
people will order fish in line!! ha!! I just hope they do it soon... *we only have 2
more weeks of fishing!
*Thanks again,
Liz Chase
BEACHM FISHERY
(907) 262-3233 >
>


Well fishing is a short season so get it when you can.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If I hadn't recently lost 11+ years of data, I could check the routing and times from Alaska to Wisconsin by FedEx. I expected to perhaps see Minneapolis as the first stop but continued way past to Indianapolis. Wasn't there much longer than it takes to transfer from one plane to the next and then to Madison. Within an hour of landing there, it was on my doorstep before I even had a chance to make the first cup of tea in the morning. I may not always be a big fan of FedEx but they do know how to handle frozen salmon out of Alaska. 

Martin


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do they sell it smoked? If so, how much? I hate to ask but I didn't see any prices or anything of the sort on the website. thanks btw.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, I found the prices. I didn't see the tab the first time. Does anyone know if the sell it smoked?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Pm me---I have ways to make it happen. Martin got his fish from them --I know I boxed it and he got smoked I can talk to liz---Ok Martin you did get a special box --


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The big chunk of smoked salmon was great. That was the only thing which was 100% for me since my wife doesn't care for smoked fish. Last time I had smoked salmon that good was July 1990 at one of the Ivar's restaurants in Seattle. Now I'm anxious to see what I can ship up to Alaska next spring. Especially since the last two steaks were for supper last night.

Martin


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Martin---I could die from embarrasment---The plants were great and growing well. My husband --he gets confused and he ..................locked the goats in my new berry patch to test it ---I guess I could not understand what he was explaining when he proudly told me that the gate works fine---Times like that is when I want to scream when people say --_you know you could get a job and not watch him ---Really does he need to be watched all the time. -- _Any ways neighbors in town are going to let me pick a quarter acres of raspberries. I am again putting money aside for a berrypatch on our land. I can't give up it will happen some day. He just forgot I guess or did not understand---that patch will be very fertile as I compost all the fish carcusses with wood chips---I was going to compost somewhere elest but the plants were destroyed before fishing started and Beachm fish delivers to me and then a tree trimmer ---kinds learned to ask from here ---

Everything was growing so well---I avoid thinking about it Happy thoughs Happy thoughs


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

After all that was involved in getting everything up to you, they were fed to goats? I don't think that the Jung's guarantee covers that! But, always a chance to start over.

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wait. Am I reading the prices right: $130 to ship $80 (10 pounds) of fish?

A little too rich for my blood, but may be something worth saving toward...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> After all that was involved in getting everything up to you, they were fed to goats? I don't think that the Jung's guarantee covers that! But, always a chance to start over.
> 
> Martin


Hey! Shouldn't goats be fed only the best?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For the good wild stuff, $21 per pound, shipping included, is close to the going rate. Check out what another company has:

www.goodsalmon.com/c5/awsc_pricing/

Goats may or may not have deserved any of what was sent up. However, did give me an excuse to run up to Randolph for their open house in order to get one item that the store didn't have. Unhappy part is the feeling of failure even though I had no part in that and understand the reason. Just makes me more determined to accomplish the mission next year. 

Martin


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for understanding --One way or another I will someday have a berry patch with plants.


----------

